# Crosman Challenger Competition Air Rifle CHEAP!



## bkhan5 (Apr 14, 2011)

Perfect condition.Comes with wood carrying case/box with foam inserts for protection. Also include stand for prone position shooting
Will take other offers if reasonable.

*Challenger competition air rifle
*Approved by the Civilian Marksmanship Program (CMP) for 3-position air rifle Sporter Class competition
*High-pressure air (2,000 psi) or CO2 (Dual Fuel)
* Single-shot
*Bolt-action (ambidextrous & straight pull)
* 2-stage, match-grade, adjustable trigger
* Lothar Walther barrel
*Adjustable cheekpiece
*Adjustable buttpad stretches rifle's length from 38.75" to 41.75"
*Hooded front sight with aperture inserts
*Fully adjustable diopter rear sight
*11mm scope rail
*Adjustable striker spring to fine-tune velocity
*Fully free-floated Lothar Walther barrel
*Black synthetic stock
*Approx. 70 shots per tank at 530 fps
*Ideal for 3-position competition
*Uses pellets

Please email for more pics
CALL 240-447-7337
PLEASE EMAIL AT [email protected]
Any day from 10am to 12midnight


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

What is the price?


----------



## bkhan5 (Apr 14, 2011)

$400
But I will accept any other reasonable offers


----------

